# TiVo Edge Connectivity



## hoosier_hoser (Dec 21, 2006)

I seek help understanding multiple TiVo Edge issues. I know that some of these issues have been discussed in other threads, but having all the issues addressed together in one thread would help me (and perhaps others).

*Background*:
I have a TiVo 2, Tivo 3 and Windows desktop networked together. I used KTTMG and pytiVo on my desktop. I really like the Tivo 2 because of its relaxed enforcement of DRM. Despite the questionable future of TiVo I recently purchased a TiVo Edge and at the time was excited about the purchase. I'm suffering buyer's remorse because of 2 issues.

The diminished connectivity of TiVo Edge.
The crappy UI that attempts to mimic the UI of a streaming service.

The second point is aggravated because of my admiration for the design and simplicity of the classic TiVo UI.

Please don't reply that I should have exercised more due diligence. I already know that.

*Issues*:

Tivo Edge

I am appalled that the TiVo edge will not network with older TiVo's. Connectivity, like entropy, should go up, not down.

Is anyone aware of any way that connectivity can be established?
Does anybody like the TiVo Edge UI?
KMTTG

I have read that KMTTG has been abandoned. The latest version of KMTTG, v2.4p, will not copy video from my TiVo Edge to my desktop. The destination file has jumbled audio and video.

Is there some configuration control that I have mishandled on KMTTG?
Is there another product that has much of the KMTTG functionality?
2 weeks ago KMTTG would allow me to Save and Export season passes (Onepasses) from my Tivo Edge to my desktop. Now I get a "No data to export / save" message.

What has changed?
One reason I continued to use and support TiVo is the connectivity with my desktop.

Is there a hack that would let me log on to my TiVo Edge and allow me to FTP TiVo files to my desktop?
pyTiVo

pyTiVo 1.6.27 will not let me copy files from my Tivo Edge to my desktop. If I use Transport Stream, the destination file has jumbled audio and video, similar to KMTTG. If I use Program Stream, my Tivo 3 will not read the file.

Am I using the latest version of pyTiVo?
Do the authors of pyTiVo plan to fix this connectivity issue with TiVo Edge?
Is there another product that will copy TiVo files from my TiVo Edge to my desktop?
pyTiVo does not recognize my desktop as a TiVo server. There is no way to move TiVo files from my desktop to my TiVo Edge. 

Do the authors of pyTiVo plan to fix this connectivity issue with TiVo Edge?
Is there another product that will copy TiVo files from my desktop to TiVo Edge?
Thanks in advance for all help offered.


----------

